# Homemade shaker and funnel



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

I found an old chocolate shaker at home and wondered if I could put it to better use:.[IMG alt="20190614_163154.thumb.jpg.8964c6acf960e60e07278b90fedcbe7a.jpg" data-fileid="30027"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/20190614_163154.thumb.jpg.8964c6acf960e60e07278b90fedcbe7a.jpg[/IMG]

Step one, take the mesh out and turn the ring inside out to create a lip.

[IMG alt="20190614_163200.thumb.jpg.73d18bc9cb86d5dc103ac1d27d047af9.jpg" data-fileid="30028"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/20190614_163200.thumb.jpg.73d18bc9cb86d5dc103ac1d27d047af9.jpg[/IMG]

Step two check that it sits flush:[IMG alt="20190614_163212.thumb.jpg.af6855e3acd05be05b95082fe758185a.jpg" data-fileid="30029"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/20190614_163212.thumb.jpg.af6855e3acd05be05b95082fe758185a.jpg[/IMG]

Step three twist to remove body and you've got yourself a nice funnel. (Just need to fill the little hole on the side to stop ingress).[IMG alt="20190614_163249.thumb.jpg.e936ccfa26e3b1827458e1e59c9d06d9.jpg" data-fileid="30030"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/20190614_163249.thumb.jpg.e936ccfa26e3b1827458e1e59c9d06d9.jpg[/IMG]

(The last photo doesn't quite do it justice of how well it sits on top).


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

igm45 said:


> I found an old chocolate shaker at home and wondered if I could put it to better use:.
> 
> Step one, take the mesh out and turn the ring inside out to create a lip.
> 
> ...


 Excellent!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Very resourceful?


----------

